# BHM teacher



## bladeedge80 (Sep 18, 2007)

At my old high school their was a history teacher there that was BIG.
He ware long shorts so it was hard to judge the size of his gut.
His gut was like a ballbelly but it fell passed his belt.
Did anyone else have a teacher like that?


----------



## Knyghtmare (Sep 18, 2007)

When I was in grade school I had a teacher with a huge gut. He used to wear TIGHT buttonup shirts tucked in, with his hangover over his waistband.


----------



## lizzy (Sep 18, 2007)

I had such a crush on my high school English teacher. He had a big, round belly. Loved when he took off his jacket...what a profile.:wubu:


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 18, 2007)

I didn't have any BHM teachers in high school. But my science and Biology teacher looked EXACTLY like Peter Tork. I had such a crush on him.


----------



## persimmon (Sep 19, 2007)

I had a chunky organic chem labs instructor who had big blue eyes and a Manchester-ish accent*.


:wubu:I made every single lecture.

p


*He made it hot, I tell you. HAWT.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 19, 2007)

My chemistry teacher in high school must have been at or near 500 pounds. Very wide man and had a very distinct walking gate with a side to side motion. He used to have some of the kids in my class buy him stuff in the cafeteria before class started.


----------



## bladeedge80 (Apr 11, 2008)

I meet my old history teacher again. He is even bigger then before. He ware a very VERY big shirt but his belly showed and covered his belt completely. My heart raced at that site.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Apr 12, 2008)

My Calculus prof my freshman year at Drexel was huge, but he liked to work the whole chalkboard. He'd walk forward, write something, then back off, then go forward, write something else, back off, and so on, all while talking during the whole recitation class. This had zero relevance to me and still would, but I do remember watching the sweat marks appear and grow during the lecture as he kept it up, lecturing and puffing. In retrospect it was almost FFA porn.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 12, 2008)

One of my teachers in massage school was a BHM. He was so cocky and confident, me and my girlfriends were like... man... hes HOT! I crushed on him all semester. Not just saying it as well because I had a thing for him, I think he must have known because he was always talking to me in class, let me listen to his i-pod, even came in to my clinic at school, on his day off, with his son to show me pics of him when he was in the marines! *swoon*


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 12, 2008)

My math teacher... this semester is a BHM. 

It only sucks cuz I can barely pay attention to any of the material.


The sexiest part... is whenever he writes on the chalk board (which is all of class) he turns around and has chalk all over his belly from it rubbing against the board as he writes. So hot.


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 13, 2008)

I had a teacher who was a big creepy man hit on me. He wasn't sexy. I was glad when he left. 

I didn't have any hot teachers. I went to a small private school, and the majority of teachers looked like weasels. Weasels for Jesus.

Now that I'm a Women's Studies major in university, I have little chance of a male teacher, let alone a BHM. 

I really hope: a) I get into grad school for social work and b) The whole program is run by BHMs. I neeeed motivation after 4 years of undergrad!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Apr 13, 2008)

Only fat male teacher I remember from my school history was an evil, creepy bigot—and he was old and completely fug, to boot. So he doesn't count.

My big-guy eye candy in school tended to be the football team's offensive line.

-Qit


----------



## cammy (Apr 14, 2008)

My elementary school principal was a big guy. He wore tight button down shirts below his belly and baggy pants. I was intrigued by his shape and thus, an FFA was born.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Apr 15, 2008)

i'll always remember an occurance in college when my lecturer and i who were probably round about 26 and 18 stone ball bellied guys at the time approached a double doorway and he said to me "one of us needs to lose some weight if we are gonna get through there at the same time"!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I had one.... I had the HUGEST crush on him! everyone used to poke fun lol  Kids...


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, I'm sure you FFAs would like to meet my High School Chior and my College Tig/Algebra teachers They were the biggest guys in the school. I bet most of you would have liked them.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 4, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> My math teacher... this semester is a BHM.
> 
> It only sucks cuz I can barely pay attention to any of the material.
> 
> ...



I'm moving....

And taking Math :happy:


----------



## Aivo (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a BHM math teacher in high school who first made my realize I was an FFA. He was SO goddamn sexy.


----------



## viracocha (Jan 9, 2009)

One of my advisers is actually a BHM of substantial size...

It's quite amazing: you wouldn't expect a guy who hops all over the mountains to be as big as he is (guessing about 370 at 5'9"). Just doing similar fieldwork this summer, I couldn't help but lose weight. It just makes his size more appealling... Sadly, we've had our share of disagreements and he's definitely lost his former charm. At least he still serves as eye candy at times! :eat2:


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 10, 2009)

Now your all going to have me wondering if some of the students are eyeball humping me at work


----------



## StrawberiPai (Jan 10, 2009)

There are some pretty fine-looking BHM teachers at my school, but I've never had one. I see them around, though.

My old history teacher had a bit of chub and I had/have a HUGE crush on him, but that's mostly because he's smart and funny and so on.


----------



## viracocha (Jan 10, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> Now your all going to have me wondering if some of the students are eyeball humping me at work



It's quite possible, and maybe some that aren't even your students...


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 10, 2009)

viracocha said:


> It's quite possible, and maybe some that aren't even your students...



Eh ya never know lol


----------



## cammy (Jan 12, 2009)

Eyeball humping...haven't heard that term before.

My first BHM "crush" was the principal at my elementary school. He wore baggy pants and tight shirts...and when the class was assigned to write a paragraph describing him, that's exactly what I wrote!


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 13, 2009)

cammy said:


> Eyeball humping...haven't heard that term before.
> 
> My first BHM "crush" was the principal at my elementary school. He wore baggy pants and tight shirts...and when the class was assigned to write a paragraph describing him, that's exactly what I wrote!



cammy that was the edited version of what I was going to say, there are ladies present and Im trying to improve my image around here


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

cammy said:


> Eyeball humping...haven't heard that term before.
> 
> My first BHM "crush" was the principal at my elementary school. He wore baggy pants and tight shirts...and when the class was assigned to write a paragraph describing him, that's exactly what I wrote!



Off=topic a bit, but similar.

In middle school, the seceratary in the Principal's office (Forget her name) was a bit of a BBW, with truly Massive breasts. Perhaps this is where I first found my love of that form. I sure did volunteer to run any errands to/from there as often as possible.  I;m sure she knew, the cute little chubby 12 year old coming by every other day, asking if there was anything for Mr this or Ms that (Teachers). Hehehe
Wait, I just remembered, Mrs. Lemon was her name. Maybe that;s why I love lemons too...

Who needed Playboy, I had Mrs Lemon. 

-Uriel


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 13, 2009)

Mrs. Candy was the name of my Pre-School teacher...

You think that implied something?


----------



## anybodys (Mar 29, 2009)

i know i'm committing a bit of forum-necrophilia by reviving this thread, but i had to share about a cute t.a. who's making it really hard to concentrate in class. he's not quite a bhm but he's been getting chubbier all semester and i keep losing track of the lesson because i'm busy oggling his love-handles when he turns around to write on the board. ><


----------



## Rolf (Mar 29, 2009)

I've taught some courses for undergrads, and my father taught math for 35 years and weighed 280 for most of that time. He would always wear a dress shirt, tie and sport coat when he taught. I've taken that philosophy during the times I've done some teaching (undergraduate physics and chemistry). 

I think if some of the women in this thread were at my universities, I'd get in a bit of trouble...


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm from Wisconsin originally... we have lots of BHMs there... 

My elementary school principal was (and still is) a big guy; his wife is big and his daughter is pretty big too... one of my good friends!

My middle school math teacher looked like a linebacker (and had the LOUDEST speaking voice).. he scared me haha!

My high school geometry teacher/football coach was a big guy, typical beer belly look.

HS bio teacher was definitely soft and chubby.

O-chem professor was tall and rather robust in the belly... also an intimidating man!

The technician in our physics department is an adorable BHM, very much a teddy bear!

1st semester physics teacher was also a VERY large man... he wasn't sexy at all though! I took a class from him in the summer and there wasn't air conditioning in this old building (or it didn't work very well). He would get SOOOOOOOOOOOOO beyond sweaty during class and then wear the same outfit (no joke) three days in a row!!!!!!!!!! If he wore it Thursday... he would wear it Friday AND the next Monday too! UGH... so so gross. The clothes were crisp at the beginning of class the first day and then wrinkled and soggy looking the second day and so so gross by the third day. Gross gross gross, not a good look or smell!


----------



## moarbellies (Mar 29, 2009)

I had this one teacher in high who was the sexiest man I have ever met. He was 55, a couple inches shorter than me (I'm tall) and had a perfect round belly, but had an otherwise average build. But damn, that belly!
He was funny, brilliant, eccentric and sexy as all hell. He often suggested that he reciprocated my interest, but sadly, nothing came out of it


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 30, 2009)

I've had 2 huge teachers myself

One was my English teacher. He wasn't huge, but he had a belly, and whenever he wrote on the whiteboard you'd see it peek out. He was nice too, he was one of those guys I would have loved to see gain wait over time, he had the right build for it

I had a primary school italian teacher too, and she was fairly big, and she used to get people to go to the canteen for her in class, and came up with saying such as "venti, twenty, my tummy's empty". Again, I thought the world of her, and she liked me too. I remember I used to imagine that I would look like her someday, though I think I already do because at that age she seemed huge, but I don't think she was all that big looking back at things.

And then there was this huge teacher (also italian) that I'd never had the pleasure of having, but she would have been over 400 pounds! She was short and had a massive belly , I only saw her a few times, but I wouldn't have got anything done in her class hehe


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Jun 19, 2009)

I had two teachers also.
One was my history/gov teacher and he was tall and had a BIG belly that hung. I use to blush every time I walked by him or he would say hi to me. He was a very nice man.
The other was my computer teacher and he had a big beach ball belly; but he was not that nice


----------

